# 1983 Univega and 1984 Miyata Catalog Scans



## BobHufford (Jun 9, 2004)

This was recently posted to the I-BOB list. The scans are here:

http://www.slackers.net/~skoop/univega/catalogs/1983_Univega_Catalog/

http://www.slackers.net/~skoop/univega/catalogs/1984_Miyata_Catalog/

The Univega catalog is worth looking at for the amazing non-bike models alone! (no, it's not what you think)

More Univega bike and catalog scans are hosted by Jim G. and can be found here:

http://yojimg.net/bike/univega/

Not mine -- just a heads up ...

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the lead Bob!

Very nice to see all this stuff. In enjoyed the Univega catalogue with indeed its funny models. What surprised me a bit is the using of welding technique for quite a lot MTBs. To my knowledge this is pretty early for welding. My knowledge also tells me the Univega frames were in fact Miyata made, but I am not sure whether that applies to the full line up.

I do have a Koga Miyata FullPro L roadbike from about that era. It is pretty much similar to the Team Miyata in the Miyata catalogue. Unfortunately the catalogue doesn't show all the awesome detailling on this bike ...and that is why I will do:




























Pics from a similar eBay bike.

My particular bike was a custom job, as the name of its 1st owner is engraved on top of the BB under the paint.

- Melvin


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Elevation12 said:


> Thanks for the lead Bob!
> 
> +1


----------



## ficnerbike (Sep 15, 2005)

That Ridge Runner looks pretty familiar. Ive been trying to figure out what year it was for a while now, I had thought and 83'...guess I was close.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Wth?*

Why'd they muck it all up with dollar signs all over everything? What a buzzkill.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I'm pretty sure that...*

this gang looked like tools even in 1983.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

tl1 said:


> this gang looked like tools even in 1983.


LOL _"Most clothing shown is available through your Univega dealer"_

The blue Alpina Sport was my first mtb.


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool! I think the 1984 Miyata Street Runner was my first mountain bike. I bought it used and only had it for a few months before stepping up to a 1989 (?) Diamondback Apex (which I still have).


----------



## justinian36 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Here is an 83' in the flesh(Chromoly)*


----------

